# Music Room in Bur Dubai?



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

I've heard there is a good rock band that plays the Music Room in the Majestic Hotel in Bur Dubai. They're a Filipino cover band doing songs by GN'R, Iron Maiden, Metallica, etc. Has anyone seen them? Thanks!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yep, I go there often, the band is the Rock Spiders. Loads of videos of them on their Facebook page. They're excellent.


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Certainly worth a look, I actually prefer the band at the Seaview Hotel in Bur Dubai, in my opinion a better band


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Yep, I go there often, the band is the Rock Spiders. Loads of videos of them on their Facebook page. They're excellent.


Thanks Gav! I definitely plan on going to the Music Room after I get back to Dubai (hopefully) tomorrow.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

stuartmatthewson said:


> Certainly worth a look, I actually prefer the band at the Seaview Hotel in Bur Dubai, in my opinion a better band


They are indeed superb.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Yep, I go there often, the band is the Rock Spiders. Loads of videos of them on their Facebook page. They're excellent.


How often do they play there ? would be nice to take the Miss out for some (fine) live music!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

6 nights a week I think, they usually post their schedule on Facebook.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

stuartmatthewson said:


> Certainly worth a look, I actually prefer the band at the Seaview Hotel in Bur Dubai, in my opinion a better band


What kind of music does the band at the SeaView play?


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

DubaiATC said:


> What kind of music does the band at the SeaView play?


Rock covers including Wish You Were Here, Stairway To Heaven, Sweet Child Of Mine, Highway To Hell.

The only downside of The Seaview is there are a lot of 'ladies' who appear to work unsociable hours and it can get a bit tiresome constantly telling them you are not interested, unless you are of course....


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

furryboots said:


> Rock covers including Wish You Were Here, Stairway To Heaven, Sweet Child Of Mine, Highway To Hell.
> 
> The only downside of The Seaview is there are a lot of 'ladies' who appear to work unsociable hours and it can get a bit tiresome constantly telling them you are not interested, unless you are of course....


I know what you mean! I've never seen it as widespread and out in the open as it is here, although it is officially illegal. But I think it will be worth tolerating the pros to check out the band at the Seaview. Thank for the tip! \m/ \m/


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Anyone planning on going to the Music Room tonight???


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

The band at the Seaview do probably the best cover of Pink Floyd - Another Brick in the Wall, Wish you were here - AC/DC. Alice Cooper and yes you can be distracted by the constant tugs on the sleeve!!!


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

I did check out Rock Spiders at the Music Room Tuesday night and they were excellent!! Very good guitarist with a lot of energy and the female singer was great, too. If anyone likes seeing good rock music live, definitely check out the Rock Spiders!! The Music Room is pretty low-key, and what I liked about it was the relative lack of "business ladies" there. I mean, they're everywhere in Dubai, but it seemed like there were much fewer of them at The Music Room than other places I've been.

Now I have to hit the Sea View and check out the band that plays there.


----------

